
Ask HN: What's the code you've written of which you are the most proud? - cperciva
A few hours ago mc42 asked for the most elegant piece of code people had seen (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11005003) but I&#x27;m sure many of us write code which doesn&#x27;t get widely noticed; and there are other reasons beyond elegance why someone might be particularly proud of some code.<p>So what piece of code have you written which you are most proud of?
======
billconan
I guess this [https://github.com/shi-yan/Pillow](https://github.com/shi-
yan/Pillow) .

back then, coding was my hobby. I could sit there for long hours and never
felt tired. this is a project I made during that time. I'm proud of it because
I dared to make something I have no basic knowledge about and I could solve
the problems piece by piece.

I'm a better programmer now, but the excitement of programming is long gone.
programming is a boring career now.

------
mbrock
I worked on an electronic health record system. Many customers complained that
they couldn't use it effectively with the keyboard. It was web based. New
large customers reported queues in the waiting rooms because of the UI. The
company didn't take it seriously. But then we each got two days to work on
anything we wanted, as a creative experiment. I made a new widget with a hot
key that brought up a HUD. It let you navigate to other pages extremely
quickly using Ctrl-P style abbreviation. And a clever type of nested menu,
with special support for accessing the most common tasks on patients, etc. And
it scraped the current DOM in a pragmatic way to provide quick links to things
shown on the current page. This led to unplanned features that came up in my
demo. It was such an effective solution to a very real problem—and it could be
dropped in as a JAR file without even modifying the rest of the software. I
left the company not long after and I don't think they used it.

------
a3n
I wrote some stuff in the early nineties that still gets spun up once in
awhile for testing purposes. Probably the only thing I've written in the past
that still runs, or even exists on a disk. So that's cool.

To tweak the question a bit, the things I've written recently that I'm most
_happy_ with are personal productivity/automation tools that I use all day,
every day. I often need to do "a thing" between tasks. These "things" are not
really part of the task, they're just needed to get to the next task, and
they're disruptive enough in time and focus that I feel I've gotten off the
train and then back on again. Now I really don't think about them, and my
involvement with these things is only as long as it takes to type out the
command.

------
malyk
3 come to mind...

First, as the lead on a team of 3 I wrote a web app in 2 months that caused
the cancellation of a $30+M contract that had been given to a competitor. The
team decided to try out Ruby on Rails for the first time (this was 2007 iirc)
and it was such a delight I haven't stopped being primarily a ruby/rails
developer since.

Second, at the last place I worked I was the primary developer on a team of 2
that wrote an iphone app that was on the end of the year top apps on the
itunes store as an honorable mention. The app is not available anymore
unfortunately.

Third, at my current gig I wrote a kick ass custom CRM for our sales team that
enabled our team to 3-4x their productivity.

------
mcdevhammer
Probably the toy compiler I wrote for a c like language:
[https://github.com/claassen/CmC](https://github.com/claassen/CmC) and the
parser generator it uses to parse source code:
[https://github.com/claassen/ParserGenerator](https://github.com/claassen/ParserGenerator)

~~~
meric
Does it handle left recursion? If so, how?

------
coderKen
Some drawing app with HTML5 Canvas API [https://github.com/nkudo/canvas-
project](https://github.com/nkudo/canvas-project) Really enjoyed every single
minute I spent coding this app, pure bliss.

